# Fish Mounting



## steve113535 (Feb 7, 2012)

I see a lot of people get angry when certain people mount certain fish that aren't worth "mounting size". So my question to you all is what species of fish(it doesn't have to be found in OH, but limit to freshwater) would you mount and how big would it have to be. Please don't get to angry with each other.
Lets hear em!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Why Keep and Mount??? 

One can get a Great Replica that looks every bit real. All one needs is a good photo, and measurements and a replica fish mount can be made that looks just like the one that was caught.

Catch, photo, measure and release.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have always said I would get a skin mount of a bass from Ohio if it's over 6.5 lbs and from public water. My crappie size is 16 inches. Only two fish I would mount. My size changes per state, but any double digit bass is coming home with me no matter where I am at. 


I personally dislike most replicas that I have seen and have a family member who runs a respectable taxidermy shop in Springboro. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

CO_Trout is on to something I would consider. I'm almost always a catch and release fisherman so keeping a fish just to mount it holds very little appeal for me. That being said I do like to take pics of anything my kids are catching and anything I catch that has a good story with it.

Using a good photo and accurate measurements seems like the way to go. However what I like to fish for I wouldn't mount unless it was a 15lb + bass. (I woun't hold my breath there!)

However, to answer your question I would consider a Gar, Pike, or Musky of the "Holy S%#T" size if I were able to catch one.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. Angler (Jan 16, 2009)

7+ lb. Saugeye, 4+ lb. river smallmouth, 12" rock bass, 16" crappie, just to name a few. Always remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. A trophy to one guy may be just another fish to someone else. Just my two cents.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

For me personally I really don't think I'll ever do the whole mount thing (replica or skin). I've always been perfectly content with photos. Besides, photos are a lot cheaper and take up a lot less wall space.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

You catch a legal fish and as far as i'm concerned you can do what ever your heart desires. If you feel like it should go on the wall, by all means do it. None of us could afford to mount enough of them to hurt any fishery....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to say I would mount a 7# bass. I caught 1 @ 6.25# and threw it back...oh just so close.
Now that I'm older, I don't think I would mount anything.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I would take a pic and release it.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i had several people..get very upset for mounting my 21" largemouth. in ohio thats a trophy to me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

ive always said,the trophy is in the eye of the beholder.be it fish or game.who cares what other people think of your trophy.your getting it mounted for youself,not some one else.if your mounting it to brag or gloat,then your going to have alot of unhappy days on the water or in the woods.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

The one and only fish I will get mounted if I ever catch one, is a 20"+ smallmouth. So far 18" is my PB.


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

30" saugeye is what I would mount. Thats just because I'm really into saugeye fishing right now.


----------



## bassdoode (Apr 8, 2012)

To each their own but I would never kill a trophy fish. Imo, the replicas look great if you get the right guy to do them and the 10 year old fish you caught and released is still there for someone else to catch.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

10# largemouth and a 6# smallmouth are my gold standards. I'd still release it and get a replica made, though. I caught a 26" LM in Michigan and let it go back in 2008. I'd like to think it's still out there getting bigger for the next guy.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I did an article on a local taxidermist and I found out that if money is an issue, do the skin mount. If not, then take some pics, some measurements and put the fish back.


----------



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 5#8 oz female small mouth and a 4#10 oz male smallie on the wall that were caught on same day. Now I'm waiting for the 2# plus crappie to join them


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gill popper (Feb 9, 2012)

I have got a 18" 3.5lb large mouth and a 20"4lbs and a 22.5" 6.5 pounder I've got a lot of complements on them all they are not replicas they all got Thier own stories and so will yours I believe any fish can be a trophy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

To each his own. I'm only 23, so I don't have the experience that the older guys do, so my standards would be somewhat smaller than most. However my mounting sizes are based on sizes of fish that I have seen or know have been caught locally. For example my little brother caught a 35lb carp last year, and my friend caught a 32lb carp the year before last.......my pb is only 14lbs 15oz but I would need a 35lb plus carp to consider mounting. Yes I would mount a carp, that should get a few chuckles. 

I would never kill a fish to mount it, so all these would be replica mounts:

Largemouth: 
6lbs or larger........current pb at 4lbs even.

Smallmouth:
4.5lbs or larger........current pb at 3lbs even as well....not kidding. 

Hybrid Striped Bass:
12lbs or larger...........current pb is 5lbs some odd ounces. 

Crappie:
2.5lbs or larger.....current pb at 2lbs 3oz....I still debate getting a replica mount.lol

Bluegill:
1lb or larger......9oz is my pb, sad I know. 

Now if I really want to start a collection. 

Flathead catfish:
50lbs......current pb is 32lbs.

Blue catfish:
70lbs......current pb is 30lbs 4oz.

Channel catfish:
18lbs.........current pb is 10lbs 14oz. 

Carp....yes I would get a carp mount. 
35lbs......current pb is 14lbs 15oz. 

Other fish I don't catch enough.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

When I was young, I always thought I would mount a 5 lb largemouth. Fortunately for the fish, I grew up before I started catching the big ones. I'm exclusively catch and release on all bass, but I do think the skin mounts are a great alternative. With that said, I began to consistently land 5 lb + bass on my trips to AEP each year, and the excitement of that and each new picture are enough gratification for me. You won't find any replica wallhangers in my house for a couple reasons:

- money was better spent on buying a boat
- dead stuff (or fake dead stuff) hanging on the walls is a deal breaker in my marriage

(As a side note, with each trip to AEP, the size of Ohio largemouth that would surprise me grows. I know of three caught in the last year that would push the 8 lb mark, or maybe even 9 lb. If you are curious, check out FishJunky's photos. These were 24 to 24.5 in. long bass that look like they can swallow the minimum 21 in. "Fish Ohio" bass. They might be even bigger next year, because they were released )


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

This is slightly ironic considering I just got my new fish mount back last week  It was a mount of a fish ohio walleye that my grandfather (now deceased) caught 25 years ago and plucked from its original mount that I had, along with a fish ohio walleye that my dad caught two years ago, both chasing after a fish ohio perch that I caught last year. Now I am all for catch and release, despite my name on here, but seriously folks how bad was the fishing industry hurt from these three fish that are now hanging on my wall? What is the difference between me having them mounted and someone ese catching them that would likely have just eaten them? I have something to treasure for the rest of my life, a symbol of the fishing bond between three generations of family members that makes a great conversation piece when company comes over. And to the gentleman that said 'dead stuff' on the wall is a deal breaker in his marriage: I brought this massive mount home thinking "holy crap, my wife is going to kill me when she sees this thing." I laid it on the floor in the study until I had time to get the proper wall anchors to hang it, called her over to check it out, and she took one look at it and said "that's pretty bad*ss". And she is normally a disgusted by 'dead things on the wall' kind of girl. I guess if its done correctly with enough thought, the wife will see the art in it as well.?. The point is, we all pay the same fee for the fishing license, if you catch a fish that is memorable for you to want to hang on the wall and you have the cash to do it, by all means go for it if it makes you happy. If you want to snap a photo and throw it back instead, I wouldn't stop you. No one individual on this site is better than any other simply because he (or she) throws a nice fish back in the water for someone else. It makes no sense to judge or question other people until we all look in the mirror first and realize that we ourselves aren't perfect. I do have to ask those individuals on this site that throw every fish back and then drive to the local grocery to buy fresh or frozen fish for dinner. Is all that fish you purchase farm raised? I certainly hope so, because if it is wild caught freshwater or saltwater, you are eating fish that is no more renewable than what you just threw back...


----------



## Qd74 (May 1, 2012)

CO_Trout said:


> Why Keep and Mount???
> 
> One can get a Great Replica that looks every bit real. All one needs is a good photo, and measurements and a replica fish mount can be made that looks just like the one that was caught.
> 
> Catch, photo, measure and release.


Catch, photo, measure and eat.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

I always thought I'd mount a 20" smallie if I caught it out of the GMR...then about 5 years ago I caught a 21 incher. 

It was one of the saddest and sickliest looking smallmouth bass I've ever seen. It was skinny (probably weighed just a little over 3lbs), didn't fight that hard, was missing an eye and had a tattered tail. It wasn't the image I had built up in my mind. It wasn't "wall worthy". 

Hoping someday I'll finally catch "the one" that is...I've put back enough healthy 19 inchers to think it'll happen someday.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a 21 inch smallmouth mounted and I like it taking up my wall space. Probably won't have another mounted, but I have no regrets. Nor do I care who likes it or not. It didn't hurt the numbers at all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dmaphukn (Apr 3, 2009)

FISH DINNER said:


> This is slightly ironic considering I just got my new fish mount back last week  It was a mount of a fish ohio walleye that my grandfather (now deceased) caught 25 years ago and plucked from its original mount that I had, along with a fish ohio walleye that my dad caught two years ago, both chasing after a fish ohio perch that I caught last year. Now I am all for catch and release, despite my name on here, but seriously folks how bad was the fishing industry hurt from these three fish that are now hanging on my wall? What is the difference between me having them mounted and someone ese catching them that would likely have just eaten them? I have something to treasure for the rest of my life, a symbol of the fishing bond between three generations of family members that makes a great conversation piece when company comes over. And to the gentleman that said 'dead stuff' on the wall is a deal breaker in his marriage: I brought this massive mount home thinking "holy crap, my wife is going to kill me when she sees this thing." I laid it on the floor in the study until I had time to get the proper wall anchors to hang it, called her over to check it out, and she took one look at it and said "that's pretty bad*ss". And she is normally a disgusted by 'dead things on the wall' kind of girl. I guess if its done correctly with enough thought, the wife will see the art in it as well.?. The point is, we all pay the same fee for the fishing license, if you catch a fish that is memorable for you to want to hang on the wall and you have the cash to do it, by all means go for it if it makes you happy. If you want to snap a photo and throw it back instead, I wouldn't stop you. No one individual on this site is better than any other simply because he (or she) throws a nice fish back in the water for someone else. It makes no sense to judge or question other people until we all look in the mirror first and realize that we ourselves aren't perfect. I do have to ask those individuals on this site that throw every fish back and then drive to the local grocery to buy fresh or frozen fish for dinner. Is all that fish you purchase farm raised? I certainly hope so, because if it is wild caught freshwater or saltwater, you are eating fish that is no more renewable than what you just threw back...


Well put

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

any state record fish:B


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

steve113535 said:


> I see a lot of people get angry when certain people mount certain fish that aren't worth "mounting size". So my question to you all is what species of fish(it doesn't have to be found in OH, but limit to freshwater) would you mount and how big would it have to be. Please don't get to angry with each other.
> Lets hear em!


the only fish i would mount is a smallie over 10lbs ..and it would be released to fight another day ...


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Well put FISH DINNER.

After reading many posts, to get a fish mounted, I would only get a replica mount of a fish that was or very close to the state record.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I caught a 50 inch musky about 4 years ago fishing with my Dad down at cave run in Kentucky. He asked if I wanted to get it mounted and I told him I would havea replica made. Unfortunantly we did have a tape measure with us and I was only able to get the length by comparin it against my fishing rd and measureing it when I got home. I asked him if he could measure the girth for me using some cut fishing line. He said sure and during the release he forgot to take the measurements with the line so now i don't know what the correct dimensins are and I won't guess just to have a replica made. Now 4 years later I kind of regret not just getting a real mount made. if I ever catch another that is bigger than 50 inches I will probably get it mounted depending on where I catch it. 

so for a musky bigger than 50 inches
largemouth heavier than 10 pounds
smallmouth heavier than 6.5 pound
Walleye at least 10 pounds.
Northern pike at least 45 inches


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I have thrown back a trophy smallmouth that I really should have had mounted. Haven't stuck a 50 inch musky yet (48.5" is my largest), but it's tough to make that decision when the healthy fish is just laying in front of you. Yakfish I commend you for letting it go and also sympathize with the regret. At the time, it seemed like the best thing to do, and you and Dad have that memory forever. I also love seeing fish on the wall, whether a replica or not. What I HATE is when someone keeps a trophy and ends up leaving it in a trash can when they see the price tag for the mount. I've seen this several times with muskie and it's a shame! Cheapest around near $8 - $10/inch, 50" muskie = $500

This would look so good on my office wall


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

The only freshwater fish I would mount would be bass. For largemouth they would have to be 10 lbs. for here in Ohio, bigger down south and in better bass states. Here in Ohio once they are 10 lbs. they will die within a year or two anyways, and their eggs are no good anymore. Once they are that big they have spawned many times and the genetics are in the pond/lake already. Now when they are like 5-8 lbs. I don't like seeing them hanging on somebody's wall, just get a replica mount for those. Here is a good video on it.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just curious. How much do these mounts cost?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I had a bass mounted when I was about 17 or 18 (almost 30 years ago) it was 21+ and about 5 lbs. My opinion of what a wall hanger is has changed since then. Nowadays Id get a replica if anything at all; Im not about to pass judgment on anyone elses decision on this matter though. Ive caught bigger bass but when I look at my mount I remember the day I caught it very well. How my buddys Uncle ran his mouth the whole trip out to the lake and didnt say a single word after I caught it (not one word). He didnt catch anything worth mentioning on that trip and it really burned him up; it makes me smirk every time I think about it (Im smirking right now). I have it hanging in my shop; I have a customer whos an old Muskie fisherman, when he comes in he busts my chops over it almost every timeI wanna know who took that bass away from its Momma? That makes me smirk too.
Nowadays for me, if Im not eating it then its going back. Its a legal fishdo what you wanna, if its a good one, congratulations; mount it release it, whatevercongratulations.

Id go along w/Yakfishs opinion as far as sizes go.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> None of us could afford to mount enough of them to hurt any fishery....
> 
> Well said . . .!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine





Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Just curious. How much do these mounts cost?


The taxidermist I did that article on is Roger Garlitz. You can check with him to find out how much a mount would be. 13971 Air Hill Road
Brookville, OH45309-9761


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

This is a very personal issue and as long as the law is being followed there's nothing wrong with mounting any fish. I released a SM from Canada that was near 8, took a pic and measurements and then when I got home and found out the cost I didn't get the mount made. Glad I didn't kill her. 
Salmon make for a very nice looking mount and they are doomed after the spawn so no harm done there. 
One of the nicest I ever saw was a rainbow trout mounted by a good bud who's now deceased. The "rocco rainbow" still hangs in a cabin up in Canada to this day. 
The only fish I've ever had mounted was a perch, yep, a perch. She was over 2 pounds and just an amazing specimen. Funny thing was I took her to the taxidermist who was a muskie guide. When I picked it up here was all these giants hanging on the wall and then he brought out my "little" perch. To each his own.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I got a few. I only do replica. Love it compared to skin mounts. Plus with fiberglass replicas fish can be put back to fight another day. 

Largemouth-Over 5lbs. PB- 8lbs. 9oz.(on the wall)
Smallmouth-Over 4lbs. PB-5lbs. 21in
Crappie-Over 16in. PB-14in.
Sunfish-Over 11in. PB 13in. (on the wall)
Musky-Over 45in. PB-38in
Northern Over Pike- 40in. PB-38in. 
Walleye- Over 30in. PB-31.5in.


Just my .2c. My living room is like a freaking aquarium with all our mounts. But they're ALL replicas and the fish were put back to fight another day...


----------

